# Can someone help me identify these classical songs?



## Toucansam (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an extra credit assignment given by my teacher. I have to identify the time period, name, and composer of each song. There are twelve songs. I get 5 points for getting 1 of each time period right (so 1 Baroque, 1 Classical, 1 Romantic, 1 Modern, 1 Renaissance). I only need to get 1 of each, even though there are 12 total. I get an extra point for identifying the name of the song and the composer, so a total of 17 extra credit points.

As per the instructions of the assignment, I am allowed to use whatever resources I want (even other people like grandparents or musically inclined people such as yourselves, apps, whatever) as long as it's not someone in the class.

I think I have most of the time periods, it's just the songs that are tripping me up.

Here's the link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user595137%2Fgroup-c

Thanks! And let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

One of your classmates had the same idea, though I think you have different pieces.

The first one is Haydn's _Symphony #101_, 4th movement. The others I'm not sure, though 3 sounds like Stravinsky, and 4 sounds like Verdi.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

C6 is Papageno's/Papagena's aria from Die Zauberflote. I don't remember the name though, so you'll have to search it. 
C10 is quite probably a vivaldi concerto - atleast the instrumentation and progressions seem that way.


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

C11 is Vivaldi's Concerto for Violin and Strings in F Minor, Op. 8, No. 4, R. 297 "L'inverno": III. Allegro played rather slow 
I don't think C10 is Vivaldi, maybe the previous poster meant to say C11.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

C9 is Liszt (Romantic era) - Au bord d'une source.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

C5 is "Les Oiseaux dans la Charmille" from "Les Contes d'Hoffman" by Jacques Offenbach


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

C4 is Borodin's Polstovian Dances from Prince Igor.  The period should be pretty easy.

C6 is from Mozart's Magic Flute. Papagena and Papageno's duet.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Nevermind. Too late.


----------



## Toucansam (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all! You have helped me so much! I actually am enjoying quite a few of these songs.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Merve said:


> C11 is Vivaldi's Concerto for Violin and Strings in F Minor, Op. 8, No. 4, R. 297 "L'inverno": III. Allegro played rather slow
> I don't think C10 is Vivaldi, maybe the previous poster meant to say C11.


Oops, I meant C11. C10 doesn't sound anything like Vivaldi...


----------



## byustudent (Jun 9, 2012)

Clementine said:


> One of your classmates had the same idea, though I think you have different pieces.
> 
> The first one is Haydn's _Symphony #101_, 4th movement. The others I'm not sure, though 3 sounds like Stravinsky, and 4 sounds like Verdi.


I'm also in the same class and to spare the forum from another thread like this do you happen to know where the other one is? I've searched but I can't find it. I'm hoping that one is in my section. Thanks!


----------



## Toucansam (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys have already been so helpful, but I figured I would post again to see if we can get some fresh ears in here and see if we can catch any other ones. Even if you aren't sure of the song/composer/time period, try and guess one of them or give me a frame so I can do more research. I've done research on most of the ones suggested and most seem to be pretty good.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Toucansam said:


> You guys have already been so helpful, but I figured I would post again to see if we can get some fresh ears in here and see if we can catch any other ones. Even if you aren't sure of the song/composer/time period, try and guess one of them or give me a frame so I can do more research. I've done research on most of the ones suggested and most seem to be pretty good.


I found C2. It's Johann Friedrich Fasch - Concerto for Trumpet, Violin and Oboe D'Amore, second movement. The period would be something like late Baroque.

What I think about the other ones:

C7 sounds like late Romanticism/Expressionism, something along the lines of early Schoenberg, perhaps.

C8 is the Kyrie part from a Renaissance mass. I have no idea which, but to me it sounds 'archaic' enough to be older than Palestrina, as old as Desprez perhaps.

C10 is clearly a modern piece, though a very 'accessible' one. Strikes me as American, but that could be wrong.

C12 is late Renaissance/early Baroque. I've heard stuff from Praetorius' Terpsichord that is fairly similar.


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

byustudent said:


> I'm also in the same class and to spare the forum from another thread like this do you happen to know where the other one is? I've searched but I can't find it. I'm hoping that one is in my section. Thanks!


You can post your clip here too so we can take a look at it?

//Edit: Nevermind, I just saw you made another thread.


----------



## Toucansam (Jun 8, 2012)

Last time, I promise. Anyone else wanna take a look at these before I turn it in in the next few hours?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## zhen (Jun 13, 2012)

The period would be something like late Baroque


----------

